
Nixon’s sabotage of Vietnam peace talks - chishaku
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/08/06/nixon-vietnam-candidate-conspired-with-foreign-power-win-election-215461
======
rubyfan
Reading this full article was a treat. Many would compare Trump to Nixon for
character traits and alleged collusion with a foreign power to sway an
election but I don’t this illustrates a similar situation here.

If anything it shows how political foreign affairs are both externally and
internally. Indeed by provoking peace talks and indicating favorable
negotiating posture with LBJ, the Russians then just as now we’re trying to
influence an election to their benefit.

It shows that foreign powers both friend and foe will influence in ways they
think will be beneficial to them. Russia likely went beyond legal means,
Israel in some ways showed a support for Trump and in turn Trump showed
support for Le Pen in France’s elections.

As much as we wish it wasn’t so, elections are all about influence and foreign
powers some times have as much to gain as a country’s own population - none of
this happens in a vacuum.

